# Can you identify this reel?



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

I bought this reel back in the mid to late 80's when I lived near Dallas and bass fished alot at Fork, Richland Chambers, and Aquilla. I can barely make out the words Bantam and Magnum just above the words Graphite Components and Shimano. It has a flippin' switch and a dial-type magnetic spool control. I'd really like to get the schematic for this reel before I dive in and tear it down. It has caught many a fish and still seems to be in good shape in appearance and function. Thanks!


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

I guess it's a bass Flippin' reel.

Not a bantam...that's usually clearly marked on the handle side. 

I have a shimano bantam that has the same handle though.


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

Don't know about the reel, but that looks like a nice deer in that reflection.


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

I pulled out the magnifying glass. Just above the red line on the front and top of the reel it reads "Bantam Black Magnum."

Gravy, he has his good and bad days, but mostly he's nice. I still can't figure out why he always wants to stand on his head, though.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It is a BBM but I am not sure which model. To be honest they all look very similar to each other. Take a nice close up picture of the right side plate slightly above and behind the handle assembly. We migth be able to make out the number then. It could be a 10SG or a 2500SG...


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

Heh Heh..........Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

There is nothing readable on either side plate besides the marking for the flipping switch.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Brush Buster


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I had one of those and they were hot for their time. Wish I still had it today!


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

I had the same reel years ago that was given to me by my employer. Some one stole it, and the LCI rod it was on while I was in New Braunfels. It was really heart breaking because in those days I couldn't afford to buy one to replace it.


----------



## johnny (Dec 28, 2005)

The 250 XHS's were better than those things....and cheaper.


----------

